# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wink (Delfzijl)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsengroepspraktijk Delfzijl, Praktijk Blonk, Delfzijl

Adres: Ede Staalstraat 5, Delfzijl

Website: www.huisarts-delfzijl.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wink*

----------

